# Looking for C&C on current portfolio



## SJ_PhotoG (Aug 16, 2013)

First off, thanks for taking the time out to read my post and check out my portfolio.

I'm looking for professional honest C&C on my current portfolio that can be seen here Portfolio | warrenjrphotography

I'm targeting clients that are small business owners, actors, lawyers, & models.

Any honest C&C would be greatly appreciated.

All the best to you, your livelihood, and your family.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 16, 2013)

Some of the pictures look distorted (could be from forcing them to a specific size for the website.)


----------



## 412 Burgh (Aug 16, 2013)

Just a side note. The brush script font you have is terrible choice. Sorry.


----------



## SJ_PhotoG (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree the font is a terrible choice, I just got the site up & running yesterday with a new template and just got all of the content up and posted.

Now the next step is to make the website look better using custom fonts and what not.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 16, 2013)

This image on your about page needs to go.  Now!  It's not a headshot and to be quite frank, with the exposed bra and rolled cup edge, looks terrible!  If you're going to target professionals, then your portfolio needs to reflect that; you need to have people wearing suits & ties and other professional clothing.  There's nothing in your portfolio that says "photographer of professionals".  You've got some nice images ('though I would suggest you need to work a little more on your fill lighting), but they are totally inappropriate for your stated target market.


----------



## nycphotography (Aug 16, 2013)

You are off to a good start..

But outside of the target market of "young females who want to be models and need portfolios" I don't see any work that would show your worth.

An within that demographic, you have NO range... all the shots are more or less the same.  For the model portfolio market, you need a collection of images that show different looks, settings,some studio, some on location, different wardrobes, MAKEUP and HAIR and WARDROBE STYLING is critical.

For the professional / small business market, you need to figure out what kinds of things they need (corporate event coverage, head shots, marketing materials) and get some stuff in your portfolio that addresses those needs.

Finally, a blog format won't really organize your content for your viewers.  You need something hierarchal, organized so you can carefully put together and sequence your portfolio targeting each market separately.


----------



## SJ_PhotoG (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the C&C guys. Luckily I have a few photo shoots coming up where the models will be dressed up in business attire.

Other than that it can be difficult to find people to photograph that wear business suits or dress in a a corporate urbane fashion. 

I agree that some of the photos needed some fill light but on that day we were on a time restraint with the models and we had to get the photos fast. 

However, I use an umbrella on camera axis as my fill light which I used in the photo with the man & the glasses.

Thanks again guys and all the best.


----------

